# how soon will my hen lay another batch of eggs?



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

i have a pair that has been sitting on dummy eggs prior to being sold to me. how soon can i expect another batch of eggs? it's not too late in the season to breed for pigeons is it? sorry for the basic questions. i'm new to pigeons.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

sinister357 said:


> i have a pair that has been sitting on dummy eggs prior to being sold to me. how soon can i expect another batch of eggs? it's not too late in the season to breed for pigeons is it? sorry for the basic questions. i'm new to pigeons.


It depends on how healthy your birds are. If they are in a healthy state, your hen should lay her first egg within 10 days after you remove the dummy eggs.

Is it too late to breed?

Well it depends on where you live and where you keep them. If you keep them inside your house then you can breed year round.

If you live north, like me in Minnesota, and you plan to fly your birds then it is too late to breed. You will only put your young birds through stress over the winter.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sinister357 said:


> i have a pair that has been sitting on dummy eggs prior to being sold to me. how soon can i expect another batch of eggs? it's not too late in the season to breed for pigeons is it? sorry for the basic questions. i'm new to pigeons.


 Once they get used to their surroundings and feel secure, in a few days, they will begin the mating process, and eggs usually arrive about 5 to 10 days after.


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks guys. right on the dot. 10 days.


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

good luck!! lets us know how it goes. Post pics of the little guys/gals when they hatch. Keystonepaul


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

hope it comes out ok!


----------



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

Sinster again? Just waiting to hear another twisted story here.


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

ssfguy said:


> Sinster again? Just waiting to hear another twisted story here.


twisted as in???


----------

